# S620 carb spitting fuel



## toroblaster (Nov 3, 2017)

I have a Toro s620. Carb rebuild completed. When I go to start it after a few pulls Carb has fuel spitting out of the air intake. New Diaphragm and installed properly "f" Carb Diaphragm at the top. New o rings on high and low, used Carb cleaner when I took it apart. What else can it be? Any help would be great.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

may be to rich


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Or a bad intake valve, have you previously seen the engine running?


----------



## toroblaster (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks for the replys. I wouldn't think it's too rich I only have both high and low turned out just under 1 turn. Ran last winter but would stall under load - bought it used last winter (bad Diaphragm), but didn't have an issue with fuel leaking out of the Carb. Previous owner had the Diaphragm upside down and the high and low reversed. Corrected all these items and now I have fuel splashing out of the Carb. I put a fuel valve on it so I can get it to run if I partially close the fuel supply (have to find the sweet spot to get it to run well).


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Did you change the needle and seat?Make sure the seat is in right and don't get carb cleaner on the seat.


----------



## toroblaster (Nov 3, 2017)

New needle and seat and new o rings - cleaned Carb with all the seals removed. I am puzzled why so much fuel is getting into carb. Also tested the needle and seat and it seals well when blowing some air into it..


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

Does it try to start? Also make sure the muffler is not plugged up with junk or fuel.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

351beno said:


> Make sure the seat is in right and don't get carb cleaner on the seat.


Like Ben


----------



## toroblaster (Nov 3, 2017)

I'll check the exhaust port. I have not checked the yet. The seat I made sure was in correctly. I am able to get it to idle and run at full tilt if I just partiality close the fuel valve that I put on it. 
Thanks for all the ideas guys much appreciated. I'll probably try the "putting it at the curb" as a last resort. Lol. 
I was thinking of soaking the Carb, would a sticky check ball cause it to flood or just not run?
Thanks.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

toroblaster said:


> I'll check the exhaust port. I have not checked the yet. The seat I made sure was in correctly. I am able to get it to idle and run at full tilt if I just partiality close the fuel valve that I put on it.
> Thanks for all the ideas guys much appreciated. I'll probably try the "putting it at the curb" as a last resort. Lol.
> I was thinking of soaking the Carb, would a sticky check ball cause it to flood or just not run?
> Thanks.


following. had the same issue with a carb on a honda hs50 which i could not resolve. had to put a new used carb on it.

theory was the valve seat or needle valve letting too much fuel in? can that be damaged by carb cleaner? if so , that would be my fault.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

toro


----------



## scubieman (Jan 6, 2019)

I got one of these free. They worth fixing?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

